# Stihl FS66



## Dan Forsh

I've just bought a FS66 strimmer/brushcutter, but know nothing about this machine.

Can anyone fill in the blanks?

Opinions or specs would be useful, a user manual would be helpful, a workshop manual and IPL would be great!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## scottr

*Specs*

Dan , it's a 20cc engine , electronic magneto ignition , NGK BPMR 7A or Bosch WSR 6F spark plug , 0.5mm electrode gap , fuel capacity is 0.4l , fuelil ratio is 40:1 , gearhead ratio is 1:1.33 .


----------



## Dan Forsh

Thanks Scott,

I now know twice as much as I did.


----------



## scottr

*Info*

You are welcome . Stihl recently sent me a free owners manual for my 20 year old FS80 . I just called the technical information number .


----------



## italiastar

I've seen one of thse on eBay with a rotavator attachement for about $150 - the owner says that it's 4 years old - does anyone know when thse were last made and any advice on price. I assume that a 25cc is a low power engine - is this a good machine. Any advice would be much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## lacentre

*Fs66*

I'm trying to fix up my old fs66 and would appreciate the ipl. 
Thanks


----------



## Tony Cooper

It is a darn good trimmer. I aquired mine from my dad. I bought a carb for it last year and now the gear head has broken. If anyone knows where i can get the gear head for the fs-66 trimmer i would appreciate it.


----------

